# Feeder for pdm30



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

Someone ever installed it on pdm30


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

Not a PDM30 but @David_R8 and I have installed that PF on RF30 clones.


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Not a PDM30 but @David_R8 and I have installed that PF on RF30 clones.


How does it fit on?


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> How does it fit on?



Standby while I find our install threads.....


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

Here is my install.....









						RF30 Basement Install
					

Nothing on my end but I ran across this on the CNCzone forum https://www.cnczone.com/forums/spindles-vfd/117782-huanyang-chinese-vfd-settings-manual.html




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

@David_R8 's install starts here.....









						DavidR8's shop shenanigans
					

That's it. I was able to bolt my PF directly to the boss on the table without said bracket.




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------



## Blouin55 (Feb 24, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Here is my install.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to look at it...thanks!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 24, 2022)

Blouin55 said:


> I'll have to look at it...thanks!



The PF you're looking at is for Bridgeport clones.  You will most likely have to make an adapter and deal with a discrepancy in the lead screw shaft dia.


----------

